# Spotting after IUI - normal?



## lurdes777

Had IUI on January 3rd, procedure was painless, no complications inserting the catheter. Started very little pink spotting on January 5th in the morning, which still continues. Is this normal? I called my nurse, she said it is totally normal, but I am not convinces, because they ALWAYS say tht anything is normal... 
She mentioned that it could be ovulation spotting also, sone at least 2 eggs were released.

Have you had any spotting after IUI and did you get your BFP?

This is my first IUI, so I dont know what to expect.


----------



## seoj

From the paperwork I have and the stuff I found online, it would seem this is not "normal" but it's not uncommon. Some women can have light bleeding after if the doctor had any trouble reaching the cervix during the procedure... I'm sure some woman are just more sensitive to it as well. 

I would prob check back with them again if it get's worse or doesn't go away after a day or so... sorry I can't be of more help hun. I don't go in for my first IUI till next week. 

Best of luck this leads to a BFP!


----------



## Naaxi

I have had 2 IUIs and I spotted each time for 1-2 days, but I also found it painful/crampy for the few days afterwards. I was told right before IUI#1 that spotting and cramping aren't uncommon but they "usually" don't occur. Hope this leads to your bfp, though!! Luck!


----------



## future_numan

I also had light pink bleeding and some pretty bad cramps the first few days after my IUI..and that was the cycle I conceived Emily !


----------



## lurdes777

Thank you for replies. wanted to ppost a quick update - today is 5dpiui and no spotting since yesterday! I now think that it was either cervix irritation - we bd'd the night of iui, and two night after. Or it was lefto over ovulation bleeding, since I had 3 follicles.


----------

